# Caravan Club - Dover Ferry Bargain. ?



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I couldn't believe my eyes when I read the on-line quote from the Caravan Club for tickets on the Dover - Dunkirk Norfolk Line ferry for May 2010.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

WOW!! That's brilliant, Zozzer. So cheap! And here's AuntieSandra and me paying a massive £52 return for a 7 metre MH on each of last 3 trips abroad. If I'd known I could get it so cheap, we would have waited until May 2010. :roll: :?




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Search Criteria 

Vehicle Type: Motorhome 
Length: up to 5.5m 
Height: up to 3.0m 

Trailer Type: None 
Length: 
Height: 

No of Adults: 2 
No of Children: 0 
£433.36

Dover to Dunkerque 14/05/2010 14:00 - Standard
Accom: None 
Dunkerque to Dover 28/05/2010 08:01 - Standard
Accom: None 

NOTE: This fare is not refundable once booked.
Terms and Conditions 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



home 
timetable 
help 



I've just tried booking it myself and came up with £433.36!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll take it you declined their generous offer? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just using http://www.aferry.to I couldn't book into June, but booking your out date and coming back at the end of May gives £111.36

Maybe they don't have the fares available for June yet?

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Oh my giddy aunt!

I've just put in my full length and it's gone up another £30 to

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Search Criteria

Vehicle Type: Motorhome 
Length: up to 7.0m 
Height: up to 3.0m

Trailer Type: None 
Length: 
Height:

No of Adults: 2 
No of Children: 0 
_*£463.36*_ 
Dover to Dunkerque 14/05/2010 14:00 - Standard
Accom: None 
Dunkerque to Dover 28/05/2010 08:01 - Standard
Accom: None

NOTE: This fare is not refundable once booked.
Terms and Conditions

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

home 
timetable 
help


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Post deleted. I got the details wrong!   (Forgot to specify over 2.4 metres high!)

Sorry if I misled anyone with unrealistically low prices.

Dave


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I've just tried my van in the the up to 7.0m / up to 3.0m bands using your dates/sailings - £433 from CC and £142 with Norfolk Line direct. If I change the dates to Friday 21/08 and Saturday 12/09 this year (same sailings) the prices come out at CC £117 and Norfolk Line £154.

Looks like the CC website is stuffed - so if you do book at the prices quoted by CC (non-refundable) and they subsequently find out that the prices quoted are incorrect, would CC offer a refund?

No prizes........

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Obviously CC are a non profit making organisation

DAve p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just as an aside, it's also worth remembering that if you need to change the dates or times, the CC whacks on a £20 charge (may be wrong about the amount?) on top of what Norfolkline may or may not charge.

We have always found NL direct to be very amenable, and they often don't bother with a charge if details have to be changed well in advance.

Worse still, if you have booked though the CC, and try to amend by going direct to Norfolkline, they can't handle it and direct you back to the CC . . . where you can be quite sure you *will *pay the charge!! (I know this bit is accurate! :evil: :evil: )

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The last 3 trips we've found SeaFrance to be the cheapest by a long way. We always book "civilised" times ( eg 10 am ) .

They're not a company I'd put first as a way to cross the channel but they do the job and it's only an hour or so.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have used P&O on occasion but generally Sea France. always cheapest fare and quickest ferry.
On return trips if i have a return ticket they have not charged me to change times.


DAve p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

I have never been able to bag a NL bargain, mostly due to the length supplement.

P&O is always the cheapest for me, and once this last batch of tunnel tokens have gone (Tesco), P&O is the way forward for me, unless Euroferries offer something good if/when they get up and running.

Russell


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have used the SeaFrance carnet this year and while I know they have changed the rules for over 6 mtrs or something it must be worth a try. Remember that although you have to pay for 6 crossings (3 returns) you can "give one away" so if you plan on at least two trips within 12 months then it could be worth trying the Carnet and say selling one to a fellow motorhomer.

just a thought....


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Norfolkline*



Rapide561 said:


> I have never been able to bag a NL bargain, mostly due to the length supplement.
> 
> P&O is always the cheapest for me, and once this last batch of tunnel tokens have gone (Tesco), P&O is the way forward for me, unless Euroferries offer something good if/when they get up and running.
> 
> Russell


Hey Russell,

What supplement did SeaFrance quote you for the Kontiki? You are around 8 mtrs - right?

Pete


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi everyone none profit the CC might be but they still have to pay their pet MPs expenses don't they :lol: 
yours Brian and Marion


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

A BIT MIXED, WE AND OUR FRIENDS TRIED TO BOOK OUR CROSSING FOR NEXT WEDNESDAY A WHILE AGO AND IN THE SPACE OF 5 MINUTES WHILST WE EXCHANGED PHONE CALLS THE QUOTE ROSE £30 ! FROM NEARLY 70 TO 95? ONLINE NOT BY PHONE YOU THEN HAVE TO CALL THEM TO BOOK THE DOG ON! THEY WEREN'T THE FRIENDLIEST TO BE HONEST!

:?


----------

